# ¡Primeros excelentes 1.000 para lily8!!



## Eugin

¡FELICITACIONES, QUERIDA COMPATRIOTA!!!  ​ 
¡No quería perderme la oportunidad de abrir este hilo por tu primer _milestone_ en el foro!!!

Hacía tiempo que estabas desaparecida del foro (y veo que por buenas causas, ), pero volviste con todo, y eso es lo importante !!!

Me encanta compartir este sitio contigo porque sigo aprendiendo este segundo idioma que me apasiona con la ayuda de tus conocimientos ¡y porque sos extremadamente cordial, simpática e inteligente!!!  ¡Es un placer tenerte entre nosotros!!!

*¡Muchas gracias por cada una de las 1.000 contribuciones en el foro!!! Por tanta dedicación, ¡te dedico esto para vos!! Espero que te guste!!  *

Un abrazote


----------



## piripi

*¡¡Felicidades, lily8!!* ​ 
Thank you for 1,000 helpful, friendly, and upbeat posts! Looking forward to many more!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Lily!!!  Te felicito por tus primeros 1.000 aportes y espero que lleguen muchos más.
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## roxcyn

Muchas gracias Lily por la ayuda, eres muy amable


----------



## lily8

* What a nice surprise!!!   *​*Eugin*: Muchísimas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de abrir este hilo... y por las cosas lindas que escribiste. También es un placer para mí compartir este foro con vos y el resto de los amigos foreros! Es verdad que estaba "desaparecida" en el foro, pero de un modo un otro, soy como el sol (que siempre está... ) _By the way_... el daikiri estuvo delicioso! jejeje

*Piripi, Sole, y Roxcyn*: Millones de gracias por sus saludos!!!! Es un honor poder compartir este espacio con todos ustedes. Es una maravilla tener la posibilidad de compartir tanto! 

Cariñosos saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, lilita!

Apenas si hemos coincidido en uno que otro hilo (y muy recientemente, de hecho). Pero sí he notado que con tu entusiasmo y amabilidad, realmente le das un toque muy agradable al foro.

Felicidades, dulzura!


----------



## Mate

¡Oh Lily de mis amores!

Luz que ilumina mi vida.

Un tiempo, estuviste huída;

Igual te traje estas flores.


¡Felicidades Lil, y no te pierdas! 

Mate


----------



## lily8

*Venezuelan Sweetie:* Tus palabras han sido realmente muy lindas! (_I'm blushed_ ). Te agradezco muchísimo y espero que, en el futuro, nos crucemos con mayor frecuencia. 
Saludos cariñosos desde Argentina.  

*Mateamargo:* ¡Querido compatriota! ¡Qué lindo mensaje!  Gracias por las _flowers--_la verdad... me las merezco!! jejeje Prometo no volver a perderme.  
Abrazos celestes y blancos


----------



## fenixpollo

Lily, thanks for your collaboration, your helpfulness, and your great attitude.  I hope to be able to work with you on the next 800 posts. 

*Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## frida-nc

*How did I miss it?  I'm WAAAAAY behind.
Lily? Where were you?
So glad to have you back!!! Hope we meet in the forums again.



**
All smiles,
frida
*


----------



## krolaina

Querida Lily,
Te mandan daikiris, flores...¿qué puedo darte yo para celebrar estos primeros 1000? Hmmm...¡ésto!

1000 besos y procura quedarte por aquí...
Carol


----------

